# In-outdoor recessed lighting pics



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)




----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

*Wow*

Nice work! Those lights in the soffit will look awesome at night!


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

I will snap some pics tonight. The outside of the home was pitch black before. Everything was broken. There should be a huge difference. I thought the cans in the soffit would be a problem but it was one of the easiest jobs. The drill almost took my head off a couple of times drilling them out. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The work looks nice. I have to :laughing: when I see emt conduit in a house though. You're lucky if you're close enough to take pics of your work at night. Seems most of my jobs are far, far away.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

This one was right around the corner. From the brochures I put on doors that I thought was maybe a waste. While I was doing that job another guy 3 houses over called. Seeing him in the morning. You gotta love when a simple plan works. I'm super happy right now. People around here just shut down when winter comes. The last 2 weeks has been in the 80's and all of the sudden the phone is ringing everyday.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Island Electric said:


> This one was right around the corner. From the brochures I put on doors that I thought was maybe a waste. While I was doing that job another guy 3 houses over called. Seeing him in the morning. You gotta love when a simple plan works. I'm super happy right now. People around here just shut down when winter comes. The last 2 weeks has been in the 80's and all of the sudden the phone is ringing everyday.


Same deal here. Been super busy last 6-8 weeks. The past 3 weeks have been off the hook! I have 2 small jobs to look at tomorrow in the AM then I'm chilling for the rest of the weekend. It's good to be the king. :thumbsup:


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

That looks great. Is the soffit lighting a wet location? does it require MC, and are the cans wet location approved? I'm j/c never installed soffit lighting. Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Been doing soffit lighting in new and old work for years. People love them. The most I've done in a new build house outdoor was 30-some. Pity the guy changing lamps. Some took a bucket truck to install.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

I see the need for the mc, if not an afci breaker lol, but looking closer I can see the fixture is not water tight. Is the MC code? J/c, Havent done much with MC, all I know is it sucks **** to pull through metal studs without gromits, facing the wrong direction. Forgive my ignorance on the subject.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I see the need for the mc, if not an afci breaker lol, but looking closer I can see the fixture is not water tight. Is the MC code? J/c, Havent done much with MC, all I know is it sucks **** to pull through metal studs without gromits, facing the wrong direction. Forgive my ignorance on the subject.


The fixture is not required to be water tight, unless it rains upside down where you live. You'd be hard pressed to find a recessed can that is not also rated for a damp location when used with the proper trim.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

well, under extreme weather conditions, I could see it getting wet, Improper roof jobs, bad drip edge, ice build up and so on. I was just curious. IS the MC required? thanks. + plywood on underside of rafters/truss and vinyl? I like it, but don't often see it. (alot of cheap development houses around here).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Svtlightning207 said:


> well, under extreme weather conditions, I could see it getting wet, Improper roof jobs, bad drip edge, ice build up and so on. I was just curious. IS the MC required? thanks. + plywood on underside of rafters/truss and vinyl? I like it, but don't often see it. (alot of cheap development houses around here).


The original poster was from the Chicago area, as we note EMT indoors. It probably is a requirement for him, but not for the rest of us.


----------



## Svtlightning207 (Apr 2, 2012)

THanks, thats alot of work, EMT a whole house?! Makes repairs easy enough though! :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Biggest PIA with soffit lighting is supporting the fixture without causing the soffit vinyl to bend inward or bow down..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Now that's what i'm talking about.......my wife won't let me move to Chicago cause of the climate. Love that pipe work.


----------



## Sencoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I never saw conduit in residential till I came to this website. Your conduit looks great.

It looks like the inspectors don't care how close to the bottom of the joist you drill. In VA, we had to keep them 2 inches off the bottom (or top) because it affects the structural integrity of the joist.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Svtlightning207 said:


> I was just curious. IS the MC required? thanks. + plywood on underside of rafters/truss and vinyl? I like it, but don't often see it.


The 3/8 grrenfield I ran was part of code requirements for my area. once the lights were jumped out I piped the rest to the light in the middle of the garage.
It works kind of like this around here. If the studs are open you best be running conduit. if things are closed you can fish greenfield. Rule of thumb if you can run conduit thats what you should do.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Here was the final outcome. I was super pleased. The most rewarding job I have done in a while. Looks much better in person and Trumphs all the other installs on the block where they used 5-6 inch cans. These Sylvania par 20 50 watt halogen lamps give a crystal clear look in person.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You could never change a recessed light without tearing down the ceiling when you have EMT going in both sides of the fixture..

That would be one very expensive fix.. :no:

You would have to gut almost the whole ceiling.. I am happy using NM.. :thumbup:

Really nice pipe work.. but absolutely a total waste of time in a residential setting..


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

OK I'll bite.
I do not ever remember in 27 years changing a recessed light. Why would you want to change it? Even if you had to the center can is detachable. Can make repairs if necessary. BTW you would have been proud... I actually used the wago's provided with the cans! First time ever. I finally gave in 

I like yourself grew up in this trade with Romex. It was very hard to accept this method when I landed here. To be honest it use to really frustrate me. It took quite some time to just go with it. Whether or not it is viewed as a waste of time it made me a better skilled electrician in the end. I have also reaped the bennies by being able to pull out bad wire and replace it easily or add circuits or switch legs. In fact I have one like this coming in the future.... rag wire in old black pipe. pull it out and pull in new. The key with the black pipe is pull a separate ground with your wires because the black pipe has issues with grounding the raceway properly due to the type of lock nuts they used in the early days of electrical. Thanks for looking everybody.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Sencoman said:


> I never saw conduit in residential till I came to this website. Your conduit looks great.
> 
> It looks like the inspectors don't care how close to the bottom of the joist you drill. In VA, we had to keep them 2 inches off the bottom (or top) because it affects the structural integrity of the joist.


That not completely true. They care. Sometimes a nail plate is in order.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*My latest creation.*

Another completed outdoor recessed lighting job. This time we went with 7 4" recessed can Lights. Same Halo fixture and trim in other pic. 50 watt halogen flood. These recessed can in the outdoor soffit really have a huge wow impact. Great for accenting too.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I bet you used a lot of 3/8" flex for those. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> Another completed outdoor recessed lighting job. This time we went with 7 4" recessed can Lights. Same Halo fixture and trim in other pic. 50 watt halogen flood. These recessed can in the outdoor soffit really have a huge wow impact. Great for accenting too.




Looks great. Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------

